# Noam Chomsky - Μητροπολίτης Ζακύνθου



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

Την ίδια περίπου εποχή που ο Ζακύνθου έδινε συνέντευξη στο Playboy γιατί δεν ήξερε τι είναι το Playboy, ο Chomsky έδινε συνέντευξη στο Hustler γιατί δεν ήξερε τι είναι το Hustler.


----------

